# Looking for a shelter



## Etha (Aug 17, 2008)

Ello, I'm looking for a shelter where I can adopt a bun for my Nomaru...he needs neutered first and I'm looking to adopt towards the end of september...but I can't get another one or look for another until his hormones have cleared so I can let him help decide...

I'm having an awful time trying to find a place near me that is inexpensive...if I can't find one I'll be forced to get an un-spayed female at the fair or pet store which I don't want to do -_-


----------



## Leaf (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!



Believe me, you won't be "forced" to do anything! We have a wonderful rescue/transport network right here on RO that helps get rabbits to adoptive homes.




Here are some links,

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=13


----------



## Etha (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh I see, what if, though, I get the bun and her and mine don't hit it off? He is extremely friendly and would never ever hurt anything but I'm jsut afriad that I'll get another and they won't bond at all =\


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi:

How far are you from Midwest Rabbit Rescue in Plymouth, MI? They have ~150 rabbits right now and they would be happy to arrange some bunny dates for Nomaru. I think it would be well worth the trip - they are very experienced in matching up the perfect couple.


----------



## Etha (Aug 17, 2008)

well it would be about a 3 hour trip there then another 3 back....and a whole load of gas...well, maybe just a tank lol ( I have a neon, VERY fuel efficient)

You think there would still be some buns near end of sept.? I don't know how long it will be until I can get Nomaru neutered...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2008)

*Etha wrote: *


> well it would be about a 3 hour trip there then another 3 back....and a whole load of gas...well, maybe just a tank lol ( I have a neon, VERY fuel efficient)
> 
> You think there would still be some buns near end of sept.? I don't know how long it will be until I can get Nomaru neutered...


Sadly there will always be bunnies there. :?I am sure they would love to have no more but there is always another needing help.


----------



## Etha (Aug 17, 2008)

well I hope Nomaru and I can help make some girl very happy =\

I've made up my mind to take a trip there...after he's feeling better that is, and I'm going to come home with a girl.

Now i need to know who I contact and what I need to take one home.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 17, 2008)

Give Haley a PM. She is with Midwest and can give you all the info you need. I guarantee that you won't be sorry getting a bunny from them. They know their bunnies personalities and will be able to make recommendations for a match.

It's so great when bunnies find the perfect companion. I just held a bunny date today at my house. Bongo came here to choose among three eligible gals to find a wife. Bachelorette #1 was Sofia, a petite charcoal colored mini-rex. It was love at first sight. By the end of the date they were snuggling and grooming. Bongo never got to meet the other 2 girls - Sofia was the bun wife for him. I just know that the perfect mate for Nomaru is waiting at Midwest for him.


----------



## Etha (Aug 17, 2008)

aww how lovely!!! I hope Nomaru has a happy story like that too! I'll be sure to give her a pm.] Thanks again =]


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 17, 2008)

You may want to e-mail Kristi Cole with Buckeye House Rabbit Society. She is located in Canton. http://ohare.org/contact.htm#top

If I remember correctly, Buckeye's adoption fees are very high and a home visit is required to see your bunny set up. Also, if you have a bunny, your bunny has to go meet the available rabbits. It's sort of like a bunny date. Your rabbit chooses the one he is interested in rather than you choosing.

Tara (Drunkenbunnyhugger) here on the board could give you a better idea of how Buckeye works as she has adopted from the Fremont chapter, I am a member but my bunnies have come from other homes or rscues.

Second Chance for Animals in Canton has rabbits. They are all in foster homes but I believe they have adoption days at several locations around Stark County. http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH221.html

Cleveland APL on the near west side of Cleveland (Tremont neighborhood near Ohio City) has rabbits. http://www.clevelandapl.org/

Of course Midwest is an excellent option too.


----------



## Haley (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey there! Got your PM but thought I would respond here in case other members have similar questions!

Seniorcats is right- there are many awesome rescues in Ohio who have lots of bunnies and will help you with bunny dates. 

You can always check out bunnies up for adoption online at http://www.petfinder.com It will let you search by area code then gender, breed of rabbit etc. 

I volunteer for Midwest Rabbit Rescue here in Michigan and they are really wonderful. You can see their rabbits at petfinder or by going to http://www.rabbitsonline.net They only adopt out to indoor homes only but they dont do home visits- they just talk to you and have you fill out some paperwork and such. You would want to let them know when you want to come in so someone can be there to help you and youre allowed to bring your boy in to meet prospective females (no charge for this). They let you take the girl home that day and if theres any trouble once you get the two of them home or she doesnt fit right with your family they allow you to bring her back and find someone who does. Their adoption fee is $90 per bunny which covers her spay. Its really a steal since spaysusually cost twice that!

Feel free to email or call them. Their adoption coordinator, Laura, is also a member here but doesnt post too often. She would be thrilled to meet you.

Keep us posted and let us know if you need any help!

Haley


----------



## Etha (Aug 18, 2008)

Tnanks for the info guys..I'm still thinking about what i want to do. I honestly don't think I am qualified to adopt a rabbit...I'm better off buying one from the fair=\

I still have to think some more though, but its most likely what I'm going to end up doing..


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2008)

Why dont you think youre qualified? As long as you can provide a loving indoor home shelters will adopt to you. Some shelters (like humane societies and animal controls) dont even really screen adopters. Please still consider adopting a rabbit! There are so many in our area who are being put to sleep due to overcrowding!


----------



## Etha (Aug 18, 2008)

Well

1) I am not rich, I'm moderatly wealthy but I have to pay for everything, and I only make 5.85 an hour.....

2) My rabbit doesn't regularly see a vet because..he hasn't really needed to = So I don't have a vet...

3) Home visits would be hard to cope with as curently I do hard cleaning of my rabbits cage (hosing it down with soap and scrubbing) about every 3 weeks or so...but inbetween times I put fresh newspaper down but some may see the cage as unfit?? I dunno, he doesn't spend more than 6 to 7 hours in it at night.... it's clean, no poo or urine (it's a drop down cage) but it's rather empty. I just worry about what others will think..

Mymain problem is money, I just don't think I make enough to adopt a rabbit =[


----------



## Spring (Aug 18, 2008)

If everyone had to be wealthy to adopt a bunny, no one would ever get adopted . I don't think rescues expect everyone coming in to be absolutely 100% financially well off.. just that they have somefinancial secuirty incase of an emergency. Since you're looking to adopt in September, might be good to put a small portion of a paycheck away for an emergency etc. so you feel comfortable in bringing in a second bunny .


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2008)

Midwest doesnt do home checks, but they do want you to be able to afford vet care (which you need to think about if you are adopting another bunny from anywhere). Vet costs can get expensive and while no one expects you to take your bun to the vet all the time, they do want to be sure you can provide care for your pet if he becomes ill. 

A lot of us set aside a little money each week for emergencies, or have a credit card (or a family member) who will loan you the money if something happened. Think if Nomaru got sick- you'd want to have some funds saved up so he wouldnt suffer needlessly. Trust me, none of us here are rich, we just do what we can to make sure if something happens we have the means to get our pet proper care. You will need that regardless of where your bunny comes from.

Also, if you cant afford adoption fees now, how will you afford a spay later on? Female rabbits are highly at risk for ovarian cancer so its recommended they are spayed at around the age of 5-6 months. Most vets charge anywhere from $150-$300 for a spay so its much cheaper to adopt..

Just a few things to think about as you consider getting another rabbit 

Haley


----------

